# 334kg Deadlift at 90kg



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Found this old video from 2004, excuse the dodgy hair. Possibly the best stiff legged deadlift I have ever done


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Strong as, great lift, I will be happy to ever lift half of that.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Fukcing beast!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2013)

easy as fvck


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

334kg is ok, but I'll go one better for the 2007 Folkestone open






It's also where we met, see your hands, thats my chalk that is - ahh memories ha ha


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Jesus H Christ you make it look so easy!


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

jeez man great lifts @90kg, looked like no trouble at all , youv pulled more in training I guess


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thank you very much lads, great comments 

Ha ha to Matt, I think it was actually in the bog of all places we met!! You had a Metal King or Pro Deadlft suit and it wasn't giving you anything, you would have pulled the same raw. Yes, I did use your chalk, good memories..


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I think the most I have pulled in training is 340kg, give or take a few kg's.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fcukin easy . Animal strength mate that is. Makes my deads look fcukin silly..


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Amazing power really amazing!! at 90kilos that's inspiring.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

chris jenkins said:


> Thank you very much lads, great comments
> 
> Ha ha to Matt, I think it was actually in the bog of all places we met!! You had a Metal King or Pro Deadlft suit and it wasn't giving you anything, you would have pulled the same raw. Yes, I did use your chalk, good memories..


Ha ha It was mate I forgot about that, and you are right it was a Metal King - good memory!!! Was a good comp.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

That's nothing...

...I can do 200kg @ 85kg. The other 134kg are in the bag if I can just get that extra 5 kg on :whistling:


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thank you very much mate.

200kg wit no straps or suit is very strong for 85kg bodyweight 

The Metal King, I always fancied the suit before it, the Metal Pro was better. I had a really tight one. I was 89/90kg and had one to fit an 82.5kg lifter, never got anything from the King. I feel much better pulling without anything now mate, anything planned for Strongman next year?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Having one more run out this year in December then its prep for next year - so close to hitting a 400 dead I can taste it so I want that next year along with a few more kgs bodyweight.

Aiming to qualify for Britians next yet or another Giants live event.

What about you bro?


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

chris jenkins said:


> Found this old video from 2004, excuse the dodgy hair. Possibly the best stiff legged deadlift I have ever done


Good lifting that like looked easy for ya, any tips on gettin better at deads with our straps once a get to 140kg a need to use them, is this natty lifting to ?


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

Much respect!! Made it look like a piece of pi$$!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

chris jenkins said:


> 200kg with no straps or suit is very strong for 85kg bodyweight


Yeah yeah... you keep humouring me :tongue:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

This makes my 132.5kg for 4 at 65kg BW look like i'm not even trying...


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Its astonishing those lifts im around 100 kilo bodyweight have recently got back into heavy lifting (time off due to back probs) now I struggle to pick 220 up!! I know it will get beter with time but 300 and above prob isn't going to happen soon!!

Best of luck but don't think you need it!!!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

MattGriff said:


> Having one more run out this year in December then its prep for next year - so close to hitting a 400 dead I can taste it so I want that next year along with a few more kgs bodyweight.
> 
> Aiming to qualify for Britians next yet or another Giants live event.
> 
> What about you bro?


Not posted on here in some time, just logged in to kill some time and work. You competing in Lee's comp? Hope baby and mrs are great x


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

bigchickenlover said:


> Its astonishing those lifts im around 100 kilo bodyweight have recently got back into heavy lifting (time off due to back probs) now I struggle to pick 220 up!! I know it will get beter with time but 300 and above prob isn't going to happen soon!!
> 
> Best of luck but don't think you need it!!!


thank you very much, im pretty sure if you really wanted to pull those kind of weights and put your mind to it you could. I appreciate the comments very much.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Superb lifting mate,some massive weights being used by others in here too very inspiring in deed:thumb:


----------

